# "Cyboot" equivalent on Android?



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any tool that is the equivalent of "Cyboot" (under Webos), where I can change the defaults in Moboot (bootloader/chooser)?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

download rom toolbox (the free version is fine).

go to root browser and go to the boot folder. find a file named moboot.default and click ot and select edit. when changing ot make sure and copy what you want as your default exactly (including caps).


----------



## giacorri (Oct 16, 2012)

*for cobjones*

"go to root browser and go to the boot folder. find a file named moboot.default and click *ot* and select edit. when changing ot make sure and copy what you want as your default exactly (including caps)."

Can you explain what "ot" and details of the changes to be made?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

giacorri said:


> *for cobjones*
> 
> "go to root browser and go to the boot folder. find a file named moboot.default and click *ot* and select edit. when changing ot make sure and copy what you want as your default exactly (including caps)."
> 
> Can you explain what "ot" and details of the changes to be made?


Using Romtool box, browse to the /boot folder. Tap on moboot.default and select open as, select text editor and choose a text editor. If WebOS is the default, change it to CyanogenMod
or visa versa. Note how both are spelled including case., otherwise this won't work.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

giacorri said:


> *for cobjones*
> 
> "go to root browser and go to the boot folder. find a file named moboot.default and click *ot* and select edit. when changing ot make sure and copy what you want as your default exactly (including caps)."
> 
> Can you explain what "ot" and details of the changes to be made?


"ot" was a typo...I meant "it." Click moboot.default


----------

